# Need Advice for getting a website



## Andynot024 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just started my own clothing line (pretty much just t-shirts) and i was wondering how i would go about gettiing a website. I pretty much wanted to know how much it would cost, how i would go about it, where to look to get help in getting it done..... anybody has any advice.....


----------



## ewiktor (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,
I use Wordpress + WP commerce plugin which is free.
One of my sites/blogs i host on free server which gives you pretty reasonable domain.
The other one i keep on a very, popular and well priced host.

I am not sure if I am allowed to put any names here (apart from wordpress which is free).


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out Godaddy.com. They have shopping cart / hosting that is easy to use for $10 a month or less. 

However, if you are totally new to all of this you might want to pay someone else to help you get it right.

Andy


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Yahoo stores are another option. They might be a little more pricey, but you can create a good basic store without a great deal of programming knowledge.


----------



## buttton (Jul 27, 2009)

bigblackback is good too. shopping cart ect. is an option. If you can build a myspace, you can build webstore on here. Its not free though.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I used bigcartel.com very affordable.


----------



## ewiktor (Sep 25, 2008)

If you dont think of anything big for now maybe a Paypal button will be enough.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I am currently trying out "shopsite" It's by far the best I have found to date. I have built 3 so far with different software and this is by far the best, support is outstanding.
Ric.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Open cart ,, its free and pretty easy, very fast cart


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

wp commerce plug in for word press, checked out a forum on this, people seem to be having problems. may want to try "the market theme" for word press if you decide to go that direction.


----------

